# an update on Konosuke



## JBroida (Mar 31, 2012)

A little while back, Sara and I made the decision to no longer carry Konosuke Sakai knives (made by Kaneshige Hamono). There are a number of factors that went into this decision, but at the end of the day, it just boiled down to a difference in value systems. I should mention that this has nothing to do with the quality of their knives we believe they still sell quality knives and we wish them the best as a brand continuing to sell in the US.

As a company, Japanese Knife Imports strives to carry high performing and unique products. Likewise, we pride ourselves on having/developing relationships with all of the craftsmen whose knives we sell. When I look at the selection of knives we carry, I am proud of what they represent as far as craftsmanship, quality, and performance are concerned. Likewise, I can feel good about supporting the craft community in Japan.

Anyways, we will be holding a clearance sale of our remaining Konosuke knives. These items will not be available on our website- in store only. However, if youre interested in hearing about what we have, please shoot me an e-mail or give us a call at the store. Our remaining stock is very limited.


----------

